# Golden Retriever Puppy Auction at St. Louis School.



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping this up!


----------



## Pointgold

I have been asked on numerous occasions to donate a puppy to some fundraiser or another. My standard response is:

While I thank you for your interest in my dogs, I cannot in good conscience donate a puppy to such an event. It is against the Code of Ethics for the Golden Retriever Club of America, as well as my own personal beliefs. As a breeder, I must know who, and what sort of home, any of my puppies will be living with. It is an extensive process determining the right home for a puppy, as well as the right puppy for a particular family. This cannot be accomplished when a puppy is auctioned off. I would discourage ANY organization not to use a puppy as an auction item, and no good breeder would allow it.
As I have great respect for you cause, please find enclosed a check in the amount of $_____. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bender

You could always do a facebook group/page with information on goldens, why they shouldn't auction a puppy off to the highest bidder. The 'breeder' is not a good one and I don't think does clearances on the dogs, something you should include on the page as a warning to those who might bid on the puppy. 

You can also include email addresses for the school board in question and encourage people to email their thoughts to those in charge.

When you do that, post the link here and contact the local spca and rescue groups as well to let them know about the situation and they can also go to the facebook page and raise awareness.


----------



## Maggies mom

Can you send me the Principle and Administrator, Parent Association contact information? This is going on Dirksfund's web page and mass mailing list...This is just sooooooooooo wrong. They will call and write in on this.....


----------



## Maggies mom

Bender said:


> You could always do a facebook group/page with information on goldens, why they shouldn't auction a puppy off to the highest bidder. The 'breeder' is not a good one and I don't think does clearances on the dogs, something you should include on the page as a warning to those who might bid on the puppy.
> 
> You can also include email addresses for the school board in question and encourage people to email their thoughts to those in charge.
> 
> When you do that, post the link here and contact the local spca and rescue groups as well to let them know about the situation and they can also go to the facebook page and raise awareness.


We have had and have now a Sievers dogs in our rescue, People have no idea what there getting into.....


----------



## nixietink

Maggies mom said:


> We have had and have now a Sievers dogs in our rescue, People have no idea what there getting into.....


Wasn't Apple (we all remember poor Apple) a Siever's dog? We remember the heartbreak her family went through with her issues. 

On the auction website it says something about all of the breeds Siever's raise being free of hereditary problems...which is obviously a false statement. Can something be done about that?


----------



## Tahnee GR

The GRCA has a statement regarding auctions at

Golden Retriever Club of America - All About Goldens

Not sure if it's true now but I thought at one point that puppies bought at auction could not be AKC registered.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I hate hearing about this kind of thing...

There's a lot of good suggestions here. Hopefully this will help this auction not happen.


----------



## mylissyk

Starting a Facebook page would get the most eyes on the situation and result in a lot of people contacting the school board.


----------



## Maggies mom

Yes , Apple was a Sievers...The one we have now in our rescue is Beautiful, so far NO health issues, but man is she a handful...etc


----------



## Maggies mom

And it will be posted on the Dirksfund Face Book Page


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*This is so not right*, if there's anything I can help you with, please send me a PM.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Here is the sample letter from the GRCA site:

Golden Retriever Club of America - All About Goldens

Auctions

Sample Letter in Response to a Request for A Puppy to Auction:

Dear:

We understand your group is seeking to obtain a Golden Retriever puppy for fundraising purposes. We would like to share our grave concern about this practice.

Year after year, 10,000 Golden Retrievers are surrendered to rescue programs, with the most common reasons being “no time for the dog” and “we didn’t know the puppy would be so large and so active”. Though a person might purchase a raffle ticket, often out of generosity, good will and impulse, the decision does not reflect the careful planning that we believe is necessary for responsible dog ownership. This decision should be arrived at after careful thought, research, and planning. It should also include an honest appraisal of one’s ability to care for, train, socialize and afford the expenses of such a family addition.

The American Kennel Club (AKC) position is that “auctions and raffles are not reasonable and appropriate methods to obtain or transfer dogs. Dogs sold at auctions, regardless of age, must be permanently identified by either readable tattoo or microchip prior to being sold at auction. Dogs sold at auction without the required identification will become ineligible for registration and shall be placed on permanent referral.” The Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) supports this position and considers providing a Golden Retriever to an auction or raffle a violation of its Code of Ethics.

Reputable and ethical breeders will not make a puppy available to you for such purposes as your group has in mind. Certainly your group would not intend for a person demonstrating the good will of supporting your fundraising to receive a puppy of questionable heredity, health, stability, and temperament. We strongly caution you to avoid other than reputable and ethical breeders.

We urge you to seek other fundraising venues.

Thank you for the support you may give to the value of carefully selected homes for all puppies, and especially for Golden Retrievers. We encourage you to contact us for further information about this wonderful breed.

Sincerely,


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Can a mod maybe change the name of the thread so that it includes the name of the kennel in it?? Even if we can't stop this poor puppy from being auctioned, it could at least stop potential puppy buyers from supporting a breeder that goes against the code of ethics. Also, maybe someone thinking of placing a bid will google the breeder first and this could pop up. It doesn't look like there have been any bids on the puppy yet so maybe...


----------



## Maxs Mom

This is HORRIBLE on so many levels. 

I did some internet searching and found these sites. 

School offering the auction starting 2/28:

Untitled Document

Here is the full list of auctioned items pups are a few pages in....

Reed School Association - Auction Home Page - BiddingForGood Fundraising Auction

Should I someone out of district email the school and ask them what they are thinking? This is just nuts.


----------



## cubbysan

There have been a few "elite" schools in Mass that had planned on having a puppy auctioned off. Once mailings were sent to them fropm animal lovers, and a few letters to the editors, all the ones I can remember cancelled that auction item.

If there is an addres, and the chair person in charge of the auction, along with the school principal - I will definitely send a letter, and even have my kids send letters.

I think in the past, many of us even called the schools.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There was an option on the bidding page to "Ask the seller a question" so I copied and pasted that letter Linda posted and e-mailed it.

Hopefully it'll get read by someone important.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here is the school's e-mail

[email protected]

This is the principals e-mail

[email protected] (Dr. Chris Schreiner)

District School Board e-mail

[email protected]

Ladue Education Foundation e-mail

[email protected].


----------



## LibertyME

I was just at our local Sams Club...the Multiple sclerosis Society is auctioning off a Labrador puppy! 
I have no idea who to approach...The MS Society?...Sams Club?


----------



## cubbysan

LibertyME said:


> I was just at our local Sams Club...the Multiple sclerosis Society is auctioning off a Labrador puppy!
> I have no idea who to approach...The MS Society?...Sams Club?


I would probably give a call to Sam's Club and see who the contact for the auction is. I would send letters /phone calls of complaint to both organizations.

I am sure most people just don't know any better, so this is our time to educate.


----------



## Maggies mom

I didnt think e-bay could auction live animals???? The head of our rescue is emailing Mr. Schneider and Sievers...Im sure Roger(Siever) wont be happy, we have had dealing with him before....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LibertyME said:


> I was just at our local Sams Club...the Multiple sclerosis Society is auctioning off a Labrador puppy!
> I have no idea who to approach...The MS Society?...Sams Club?


I would contact your Local Sam's Club, ask to speak with the Manager and also try to find out who is the contact person for the MS Society and or the person in charge of handling this auction. 

Again, another very bad idea-I understand the need for fund raisers, but this is Not an option. I am very surprised it was approved by Sam's Club too.


----------



## cubbysan

It is another type of online auction site called Bidding For Good. The Reed school is calling their auction ReedBay with the logo looking like e-bay.

I am wondering if maybe Bidding for Good might have some rules regarding auctioning animals...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I tried browsing their site but couldn't find any kind of rules for auctions.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I also found this guy on there. =(

Place Bid - BiddingForGood Fundraising Auction


----------



## LibertyME

Spoke with the marketing/PR person @ Sams Club...the auction had ended Monday. 
Did take some time to educate and explain that caring, ethical breeders dont auction off live puppies...that they take a great deal of care selecting the right home for each of the puppies they produce. They dont send them off with the highest bidder without regard for the quality of home the bidder will provide.. I asked him to reconsider allowing the auction of live animals in any future auctions. He said he would do so...time will tell...

Now to address the MS Society...



cubbysan said:


> I would probably give a call to Sam's Club and see who the contact for the auction is. I would send letters /phone calls of complaint to both organizations.
> 
> I am sure most people just don't know any better, so this is our time to educate.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenLover84 said:


> I tried browsing their site but couldn't find any kind of rules for auctions.


I was looking for them too, but without any luck.



LibertyME said:


> Spoke with the marketing/PR person @ Sams Club...the auction had ended Monday.
> Did take some time to educate and explain that caring, ethical breeders dont auction off live puppies...that they take a great deal of care selecting the right home for each of the puppies they produce. They dont send them off with the highest bidder without regard for the quality of home the bidder will provide.. I asked him to reconsider allowing the auction of live animals in any future auctions. He said he would do so...time will tell...
> 
> Now to address the MS Society...


I'm glad you were able to speak with someone at Sam's Club. I hope you are able to reach someone with the MS Society. I am really surprised they would do this........


----------



## Karen519

*Look at what Enzo's Mom found on there*

LOOK at what Enzo's Mom found on there-auctioning a Male Golden Ret. Puppy.


*Place Bid - BiddingForGood Fundraising Auction


​Live AuctionAdorable Male Golden Retriever Puppy Waiting to Warm Your Heart

View Image 
This is a Live Event Item. 
Online Close Mar 2, 2011 10:00 PM CST Number of Bids 0 Opening Bid $400.00 Item Information
Item Number 1009 *Item Description

Warm the hearts of everyone in your family with an adorable male Golden Retriever. Golden Retrievers possess a friendly, eager-to-please demeanor, and are the fourth most popular family dog breeds (by registration) in the United States.

The golden retriever has a dense inner coat that provides them with adequate warmth. The outer coat is sleek and water repellent, and lays flat against the body. The official colour of the breed is the varying shades of gold that are most often seen. 

Not only will you take home a precious puppy that will bring a continuous smile to your family's faces, but you will also receive three series of puppy vaccinations from Kainer Veterinary Clinic. 

Place your maximum bid today in order to secure this loveable male Golden Retriever.

Special Instructions

Bids will be begin on Live and Big Board items when the auction kicks off. On March 2nd at 10 PM, the highest bid will carry over to the live auction March 5, 2011. If you are unable to attend the event but hate to miss out on the package your heart desires, call The Advancement Office at 281.367.0900 ext. 326 for details on how to set your maximum bid for the live event.


Live Event Item
After the online close, this item will be going to a Live Event for further bidding. 

Ask the seller a question about this item. 
Donated By:
The Lindley Family
Kainer Veterinary Clinic
http://www.kainervet.vetsuite.com/Templates/ModernElegance.aspx
http://www.biddingforgood.com/aucti...=122817497&itemId=124831697&source=ItemDetail


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Uggghh! Did Dirk's Fund have any luck with the school?


----------



## Bender

I emailed all of the email addresses that were listed in a past post and got this as a reply....

The Ladue Education Foundation is not apart of the auction. Please feel free to visit our website for information on the serves we provide to the community. www.laduefoundation.org

Have a great day.

Ms. Kindell

K. Kalimba Kindell
Executive Director
Ladue Education Foundation
(314) 983-5334...office
(314) 983-5399....fax


The Ladue education foundation includes Reed school but isn't 'part' of it.... but I will point out they are associated with the school and so are part of it, like it or not. Perhaps they should consider banning auctioning live animals as a fundraiser for all the schools they cover...


----------



## Bender

Public Elementary school PTA
If you have questions regarding the Reed School Association, items in the auction, bidding, email communications, events or other general information, please contact [email protected]. 
*Mailing Address*

Reed School Association 
9060 Ladue Road 
Saint Louis, MO 63124 
Phone: 314-991-1456 
Website - http://www.reedschoolauction.com


----------



## stlouismom

*school puppy auction*

I am trying to negotiate an alternative to this auction with the school association and hopefully we can come to a reasonable resolution without any kids or visible, negative press. It is a wonderful school - but a seriously misguided choice that should have nothing to do with a public school.

The school district is a completely separate organization and has nothing to do with the fundraiser but that's not to say the principal does not have a say.

The puppy has been purchased from the breeder by school parents so Sievers is not involved with a donation. The dog, who I was told was bought "at a discount" is essentially being resold.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Contact your local District Attorney. Many municipalities actually have ordinances prohibiting this practice, with criminal penalties! Dallas has such an ordinance.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I left a message on the Facebook page of the St. Louis Animal Rights Team, asking for their help.

START - St. Louis Animal Rights Team | Facebook


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Good job guys, let's keep on this and hopefully the puppy will end up in a good home and not auctioned off.


----------



## jackie_hubert

BC has laws against this practice too.


----------



## C's Mom

It's so sad this poor pup is being auctioned off like a toaster oven. Fingers crossed they don't do it but what will happen to the puppy now?


----------



## stlouismom

They will make a private sale. They have moved auction link but puppy is still there.


----------



## Maggies mom

So we are being told that after so many e-mails and phone calls, there is someone who is higher up, will be bidding and plans to outbid everyone and win, so the puppy gets a good home and and the proper care.


----------



## Jleway

... But who is this 'higher up' and how are we assured here (Golden Retriever advocates) that this 'higher up' is suited for this breed?

I just hate this!!! What are these people thinking? Anyone that is willing to "auction" a puppy doesn't deserve to have a right to even have access to a puppy, let alone be able to sale one. I think there should be a national law against this. I think the House or the Senate (who ever has the larger amount of guts and brains) should propose a bill (Animal Sales and Welfare Bill) that would make it illegal to auction off any pet online. This bill would also outlaw puppy mills and animal hoarding all together. This bill would also outline a sentencing clause that would designate an appropriate punishment for the appropriate crime. For no animal abuser and animal negligent should be able to get off for creating such heinous acts on something so innocent.

But that is me living in my Fantasyland of a world... I shall get off my soap box now! If I can help in anyway please PM me any email address to send letter to.


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom

Thanks for finding this out.
What I noticed in the post I copied about the Auction is at the bottom it says that pup was donated by:

*Donated By:
The Lindley Family
Kainer Veterinary Clinic
http://www.kainervet.vetsuite.com/Te...nElegance.aspx
http://www.biddingforgood.com/auctio...rce=ItemDetail *


----------



## stlouismom

*contact information*

The contact information that the St. Louis Animal Rights Team has posted on their Facebook page is indeed the correct information. While the Parent Association and the school district are two separate organziations, I cannot imagine that the principal does not have a final say on this matter. It is the Parent Association that is organizing this and doing it.


----------



## Maggies mom

The principal is the one who called Bob after he send an email, even thos she assured him the Higher up would take proper care o the pup, He still told them he wasnt happy with this auction.


----------



## Maggies mom

The Super of the Ladue school District just called Dirks fund and is going to check into this.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Maggies mom said:


> The Super of the Ladue school District just called Dirks fund and is going to check into this.


Hurray! Everyone is doing a great job of trying to prevent this. stlouismom, I'm bet you're glad you found this forum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Maggies mom said:


> The Super of the Ladue school District just called Dirks fund and is going to check into this.


Outstanding Job-I am so glad to hear this. 

stlouismom and Maggies mom-job well done and thanks for sticking to your guns and standing up for this pup. 

There should be a state law in every state prohibiting any animal being auctioned off.


----------



## Maggies mom

We didnt stop there , an email was shot over to Sievers as well.... Roger doesnt care for us to much... We have a history with him and his brother....


----------



## stlouismom

*Call off the dogs!!*

Okay guys, you can leave Reed alone now (unless you want to take the time to thank them). I have been assured by the association president that a puppy is no longer going to be part of the auction for this year or next, at the very least. Thanks for your help with this, we made it happen!!!


----------



## Goldenmomma

Great job everyone! I can't imagine what would have happened to that puppy if it was bought at the auction. Keep an eye on the auction to make sure that no one goes back on their word.


----------



## Maggies mom

From: Reagan Minkler <[email protected]>
To: Bob Tillay <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, February 25, 2011 5:02:47 PM
Subject: RSA Auction Statement 2 25 11.doc

Bob,

I just wanted to follow up with you regarding our conversation about the golden being auctioned.

Here is a statement from our school. We have found a home for her with a family who have owned golden’s all their lives and were planning on getting a puppy.

I am a golden retriever owner as well and I assure you we meant no harm to this dog. The people on GR Forum has assumed a lot of things without knowing the facts.

Feel free to post this statement.



Reagan Minkler

Reed School Auction Chair

VP Reed School Association


----------



## Karen519

*Maggie's Mom and St.Louis Mom and all*

Maggie's Mom and St.Louis Mom and all

You have all done such a wonderful job!!


----------



## Maggies mom

----- Forwarded Message ----
From: Susan Dielmann <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, February 28, 2011 2:30:20 PM
Subject: Reed School Auction

This email is in response to your comments sent through Ladue Schools Community Input regarding the golden retriever puppy being auctioned through the Reed Elementary School auction. As a result of the controversy, the parent organization at Reed Elementary has elected to remove the dog from their online auction. Please let me know if you have any questions or additional concerns.

Susan L. Dielmann
Director of Communications
Ladue School District
9703 Conway Road
St. Louis, MO 63124
314-983-5325


----------

